# Lullaby Farm Cottage, April 2016



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

Finally getting around to putting this one on - most definitely my favourite and most enjoyable rural / residential explore so far. So a massive thank you to Mikeymutt for this one . 

Me and Jon6D visited the farm house (in February) which is set deep within a beautiful rural area in Wales, which is probably the reason it has survived to quite a good standard for so long (minimal graffiti but no real damage). There was a pile of farm letters, receipts and invoices at the house dating from the 1950s, 60s and 70s. The latest date I could find was 1973, so potentially, the house could have been left abandoned for approximately 43 years?! If that is true, or if it's even close to that length of time, then this place is truly remarkable. It is difficult to know why this house and so many other rural houses are just left like this, but this one appears that it was last occupied by an elderly man / farmer. Probably due to it's location, there has been no attempt to board up / lock up the house. 

I may have uploaded a few too many photos but enjoyed this one so much! Plus, there was so much to see for such a little house that I didn't want to leave anything out  

Hope you enjoy the pics -


----------



## DiggerDen (May 1, 2016)

Wonderful place. I love the photos.


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on it Rod, you got some great pics I especially like the shot of the fireplace with the fireguard, coal scuttle and log basket, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2016)

Great photos,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2016)

Very nice take on this place and a set of very good and revealing photographs - just how a photographic record should be. The holding certainly stopped being productive in the early 70's, but some of the labels you have photographed indicate possible occupation into the very late 70's early 80's. This is actually what one would expect - the original owner/occupier works the farm with their family and as the years go by family members move on, marry or die. Eventually the land is sold off to other farming concerns and the property retained by the original owner, who continues to live there as younger family member become ill and die or emigrate. Thus when the original occupier dies there is nobody around to claim the decaying property - or if they are, the place is so far off the beaten track that nobody is interested in taking it on. So it stands empty for the likes of Vertigo Rod to reawaken it and tell the story years down the line.

The above scenario has been going on for years. Around 50 years ago I stumbled upon three very similar properties, all just left after their old owner/occupiers had died. One was only accessible via a very narrow horse track or by driving a 4x4 over the moorland . Sadly in all three cases all the would be male heirs had been killed or died as a consequence of the First World War. Nature and the Dales are continuing to reclaim the ruins and all one sees now are a few ruined walls and foundations. Rural life can be brutally hard; to somebody from the crowded streets of say Manchester, the Dales always looked idillic - but the hill farmer struggling to keep his animals alive during the harsh winters would tell a very different story. People have been leaving the land since the Industrial Revolution, but now we see the process reversing as people with money buy these places up for weekend retreats.


----------



## Jon6D (May 1, 2016)

Another fantastic report and great pics, I loved this place and enjoyed your take on the place


----------



## Luise (May 1, 2016)

Stunning. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## oldscrote (May 1, 2016)

What a lovely old place,the last owners certainly liked a drink though.The timber in the roof is amazing and all built without nails,just good jointing and wood pegs only.The cast iron object is a root cutter for chopping up swedes and mangles to feed to farm stock.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...t_Root_Cutter_-_geograph.org.uk_-_1535980.jpg


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 1, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Very nice take on this place and a set of very good and revealing photographs - just how a photographic record should be. The holding certainly stopped being productive in the early 70's, but some of the labels you have photographed indicate possible occupation into the very late 70's early 80's. This is actually what one would expect - the original owner/occupier works the farm with their family and as the years go by family members move on, marry or die. Eventually the land is sold off to other farming concerns and the property retained by the original owner, who continues to live there as younger family member become ill and die or emigrate. Thus when the original occupier dies there is nobody around to claim the decaying property - or if they are, the place is so far off the beaten track that nobody is interested in taking it on. So it stands empty for the likes of Vertigo Rod to reawaken it and tell the story years down the line.
> 
> The above scenario has been going on for years. Around 50 years ago I stumbled upon three very similar properties, all just left after their old owner/occupiers had died. One was only accessible via a very narrow horse track or by driving a 4x4 over the moorland . Sadly in all three cases all the would be male heirs had been killed or died as a consequence of the First World War. Nature and the Dales are continuing to reclaim the ruins and all one sees now are a few ruined walls and foundations. Rural life can be brutally hard; to somebody from the crowded streets of say Manchester, the Dales always looked idillic - but the hill farmer struggling to keep his animals alive during the harsh winters would tell a very different story. People have been leaving the land since the Industrial Revolution, but now we see the process reversing as people with money buy these places up for weekend retreats.



Thanks so much for this great comment, really enjoyed reading it. Out of interest, what did you spot in the photos to help you come to the conclusion it may have been abandoned in the early 80s?


----------



## Malcog (May 1, 2016)

An excellent photographic record of rural life as lived a few decades ago, my Grandfather and Uncle had crofts in Northern Scotland that were like the pictures, they sort of bring back distant memories og the old furniture and outbuildings. All thats missing is a tractor and a binder in the byre


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

Malcog said:


> An excellent photographic record of rural life as lived a few decades ago, my Grandfather and Uncle had crofts in Northern Scotland that were like the pictures, they sort of bring back distant memories og the old furniture and outbuildings. All thats missing is a tractor and a binder in the byre



Thank you for your comment - there must've been a tractor there somewhere, maybe we just didn't look hard enough


----------



## Rubex (May 2, 2016)

Brilliant photos Vertigo Rod! That green kitchen is something I won't forget in a hurry lol  I really love the last shot.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Brilliant photos Vertigo Rod! That green kitchen is something I won't forget in a hurry lol  I really love the last shot.



Thank you Rubex. You're right, that kitchen is something else!!! It's a stunning place in a beautiful area. Really wanted to see this place after seeing yours & Mikey's amazing pics - so glad I've now been


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2016)

Glad you finally got to see it.worth the hike though.it really is isolated


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 2, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Glad you finally got to see it.worth the hike though.it really is isolated



Am glad this is so out of the way - gives it the best chance of remaining unspoilt and surviving. I see from your post that someone has been there since playing 'changing rooms' with the furniture haha! A special place, thanks again


----------

